# New regs for under 21 purchase.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Starting 14 Nov the ATF will be collecting info on purchasers under 21. This will be for an enhanced background check. Delaying things for 10 days. Which the FFL will be required to provide the info to the ATF. 

" The enhancement provides the opportunity for additional outreach and research to be conducted regarding the existence of any juvenile adjudication information and/or mental health prohibition. As a result, transactions on persons between the ages of 18-20 will initially be delayed allowing for the additional outreach. To conduct this outreach and research, the address of the individual will be collected so that the appropriate local law enforcement entities may be contacted".

This especially ticks me off. Having joined the Army on my 17th birthday. Sure I can get issued a full auto M-16 but not buy a gun. Not to mention all the other toys. It's just another step towards gun control. Let alone guilty til proven otherwise.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Yet another gun-control utopian step that will fail miserably.

ЩӭlcФmә tȫ Ҭнз Ҏӭoplә's Яӭpџҍliҫ of Ѧӎҿriӄa.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Have no fear, the gubermint will soon apply this to all backround checks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess those under 21 will now start to self-identify as being 35 now, hun?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Something something "equal protections clause" something something....


----------



## SigInt (4 mo ago)

It's clearly unconstitutional, but the ATF is currently fighting a losing battle in court over multiple issues. Doing this is likely less about them actually wanting to enforce this than it is them trying to do as much as they can while they can, thus forcing their legal opponents to spend more time pulling this apart.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the lefts' long game.... to constantly propose illegal restrictions in the hopes that _some _of them will stick. Once they're enacted, it's very difficult to get them removed. If they have one gain for every 19 loses, they're still gaining ground because they're never going backwards.

WE are the only ones who lose.


----------

